# '62 Schwinn Typhoon



## Skiroule69 (Dec 9, 2022)

Hello all! I'm new to the site but not to old bikes. This weekend I'm going to look at a '62 Schwinn Typhoon. It's the continuous twin bar frame, black with white painted rims and painted fenders. Complete bike in need of a deep clean and probably new tires and tubes. Seller wants $140 out of it. I had a couple questions: Does anyone reproduce the original Westwind 'brick' tires with the correct lettering on them? I see aftermarkets are available, but it'd be neat to have what it originally had. Second, what are these bikes typically worth in original, cleaned up but not restored condition? I'm not planning on selling it or anything, I've wanted one for a long time. Just curious. Thanks! -Marc.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 9, 2022)

Welcome, that is a particularly desireable frame as I believe it to be one year only. As a Typhoon was on the lower end of the bike spectrum they still do not attract big $. That being said the one year only frame all ready to ride I could see $250/300 depending on where you live. I believe they do make or have recently made repop west winds. I believe bicyclebones has them on ebay. That bike would have had painted fenders and black wall tires I'm not so sure BW tires are available. You may have to find an original set. Good luck and please post pictures we all love pictures.


----------



## Skiroule69 (Dec 9, 2022)

Thank you! I had a nice original red '63 Typhoon I went through a couple years ago and sold and have been wanting a twin bar for quite some time. It's even my favorite color! I'll post updates as they unfold.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Dec 9, 2022)

Bicycle Bones on Ebay lists reproduction Westwinds in blackwall, but they are $135 a set


----------



## Skiroule69 (Dec 12, 2022)

Well I bought it! Pictures to follow soon. It's going to need a going through and all around clean and polish, but should be a solid rider when I get it done. Only thing it's missing is the stem bolt and triangle and we should be in business.


----------



## RM Special (Dec 12, 2022)

Great! As others have already said please post pics when you can. I am working on a similar bike as well and would like to see what you bought.


----------



## spleeft (Dec 16, 2022)

Skiroule69 said:


> Well I bought it! Pictures to follow soon. It's going to need a going through and all around clean and polish, but should be a solid rider when I get it done. Only thing it's missing is the stem bolt and triangle and we should be in business.



C'mon man  !!! Lets see some pics bro !!!!!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 17, 2022)

Pics, pics, pics


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 17, 2022)

Skiroule69 said:


> Well I bought it! Pictures to follow soon. It's going to need a going through and all around clean and polish, but should be a solid rider when I get it done. Only thing it's missing is the stem bolt and triangle and we should be in business.




I assume it's the wedge that is missing. Is the stem in good shape, sounds like someone was having some problems with adjusting or removing the stem.


----------



## Skiroule69 (Dec 21, 2022)

Yes it is the wedge. I managed to get one out of a bike I parted out. Also got my new tires for this bike yesterday! Can't wait to start working on it, but I want to get my Firestone GTO done (or mostly done) first.


----------



## Two Wheeler (Dec 21, 2022)

Skiroule69 said:


> Yes it is the wedge. I managed to get one out of a bike I parted out. Also got my new tires for this bike yesterday! Can't wait to start working on it, but I want to get my Firestone GTO done (or mostly done) first.



Please post pictures of the Firestone GTO. If you ever decide to sell or donate it the Pontiac Oakland Museum in Pontiac Illinois is looking for one.


----------



## Skiroule69 (Dec 21, 2022)

Really? I'll keep it in mind. I'm terrible with taking 'before' pictures. I'm usually so excited to start I do the teardown before thinking to document anything. She's nothing fancy, just polished patina and new tires. Part of the reason I bought it was because it's an old Mackinac Island bike...has registrations plastered on it back to '72. I'm obsessed with pretty much anything Upper Peninsula related!


----------



## Skiroule69 (Dec 27, 2022)

Here we are. Not much to look at until I get into it. Hoping to start the teardown in a week or so.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 27, 2022)

Skiroule69 said:


> Here we are. Not much to look at until I get into it. Hoping to start the teardown in a week or so.
> View attachment 1758516



That is a great bike. You need different stem, bars, grips and maybe rear reflector. I can't tell but other than that looks complete


----------



## Skiroule69 (Dec 28, 2022)

The seller was a huge bike guy, he mentioned the handlebars and stem aren't correct. What are mine supposed to look like?


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 28, 2022)

https://waterfordbikes.com/SchwinnCat/flschwinn_1961_1970/1962dlr_Typhoon.html


----------

